# Jumeirah Islands



## Peter Yorke (May 18, 2016)

I am moving to Dubai in September with my wife and 2 daughters and our relocation agent has recommended living in Jumeirah Islands. Budget will work but a Google search showed some problems with mosquitoes a few years back. But, more recently, nothing. Is the problem solved? Can anyone that lives there confirm it is OK? Any other pros/cons? Girls are at school at Nord Anglia.
Thanks in advance,
Peter


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Peter Yorke said:


> I am moving to Dubai in September with my wife and 2 daughters and our relocation agent has recommended living in Jumeirah Islands. Budget will work but a Google search showed some problems with mosquitoes a few years back. But, more recently, nothing. Is the problem solved? Can anyone that lives there confirm it is OK? Any other pros/cons? Girls are at school at Nord Anglia.
> Thanks in advance,
> Peter


My close friend owns a house on the lake and we often go there and sit out at night 
I have never been bitten. It is beautiful there but you do have to drive to the local shops etc


----------



## Peter Yorke (May 18, 2016)

Reddiva said:


> My close friend owns a house on the lake and we often go there and sit out at night
> I have never been bitten. It is beautiful there but you do have to drive to the local shops etc


Thanks. Very reassuring.


----------



## azulfi (Jan 10, 2013)

I visit Jumeirah Island often like 3,4 times in a week. Never got any issues. You shouldn't be worry.


----------

